# american rv holidays any recommends



## hbspc (May 1, 2005)

we normally tour europe or sorrento, but due to the us / £ exchange rate we are now thinking about mhoming in america, east coast and north south carolina and further north anybody with good hiring experience and any information please reply, especially with recommendations, need to know before 2008,

regards


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi and happy holidays!

First a word of warning:
There are a couple of online sites out there, looking very professional, that are bogus and take your deposit with nary an intention to rent. These are "international characters" pretending to be located in the USA. Be very cautious and research, particularly if you cannot find a location address and landline numbers. I have read a few disappointing stories from Europeans who lost high deposits on the web.

Flights:
There are some good air fares available and the site we use most is http://www.airlineconsolidator.com/reservations_airfares.html

Using mult-stops allows us to book disconnected flights from diverse airports to see things away from the motorhome.

To book sites (pitches):
We use ReserveAmerica at: www.reserveamerica.com

And also look for and check sites for satisfaction at http://rvparkreviews.com/index.html

Love those sites!

Have fun since Dian, Precious and I are doing the same presently on your side of the Atlantic!


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Most of the RV rentals i have seen seem to be Cruise America ,East coast is nice depending on what time of year you are planning to come over.We have just come back to Florida from shopping in New York and didnt warm up untill we got to Georgia.I use a Woodalls campground directory the size of yellow pages,they give you all the campground info you need ie prices ,cable ,wifi,all amenities with a Woodalls rating.We always always fly direct with Virgin or British Airways ,just our preference.Try posting on RVFORUM.net the members on there are very helpfull.
All the best IAN


----------

